
Oslo bomber Anders Behring Breivik's only Tweet - netaddict
http://twitter.com/#!/AndersBBreivik/status/92651821369266176
======
ForrestN
So terrifying! With that photo of him!

One more bit of evidence for the centrality of Twitter in current events.
Obviously it's become a key way for anyone, hackers, politicians, criminals,
to speak directly to the public.

